Ask HN: Serverless: What have you built so far? - musiclovermr
======
jppope
(3) services for work. (1) service for an activism project. (2) personal
projects. All have been an absolute pleasure. I will note that puppeteer was
difficult, Testing documentation has much to be desired, and we are still
figuring out monitoring that works for us. 10/10 would recommend... and very
interested in Cloudflare's Service.

------
InGodsName
I've built an app which checks an uptime monitor using lambda.

It runs periodically through cloudwatch and checks if my website is up and
sends me an SMS using Twilio if it's down.

It pulls the list of urls from Google Sheet where i add all urls that i need
to check.

